

The definition of explicit among software developers - silverlappy
http://jbtherookie.wordpress.com/

======
ghurlman
Expected process flow should _never_ be handled by exceptions. They're slow,
ugly, and often non-deterministic.

~~~
silverlappy
Thanks, it makes sense!

------
willvarfar
A single-post blog where a 'rookie' tries to give a seasoned developer advice?

I'm with the "other developer" all the way on this.

~~~
silverlappy
Thanks for your response, although I expected some guidance.

